# Ayuda con Proyecto de Sistema de Sonido



## shunyata (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola, Soy Martín de San Luis, hace muy poco estoy en el foro. Trabajo en un grupo de teatro y estamos abriendo una casa de arte y cultura. Estoy por armar el sonido para la casa (de a poco) y soy aficionado, asi es que voy a armar las cajas acusticas.

La idea es armar dos cajas de medios agudos, los componentes son (ya estan encargados): Woofer Selenium 12pw3 y Driver Selenium D220Ti, para correr con una potencia Phonic MAX2500Plus (luego, el año entrante armaría dos sub ¿o me conviene solo 1? para correr con la misma potencia).

La caja la estoy calculando con el programa WINISD pero no termino de entender el tema del filtro pasivo, lo calcule en WINISD y me dio los siguientes valores: Woofer: C1=18,757uF; L1=1,2mH - Driver: C2=9.378uF; L2=0.6mH.

Adjunto las hojas de informacion de los componentes y los leo atentamente, quiero entender lo que hago. Un abrazo!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 6, 2010)

shunyata dijo:


> . . . luego, el año entrante armaría dos sub ¿o me conviene solo 1? para correr con la misma potencia . . .



Seria mejor dos para distribuir el sonido, asi sea con la misma potencia.



shunyata dijo:


> . . . pero no termino de  entender el tema del filtro pasivo, lo calcule en WINISD . . .



Criterio personal: los filtros pasivos, son perdida de potencia. Prefiero varios pequeños amplificadores con un crossover electronico previo.


----------



## shunyata (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola Mandrake gracias por los consejos. En cuanto a los filtros ya compramos esa potencia y un crossover activo es una inversión mas, por eso opte por los pasivos... pero comprendo el criterio y en un futuro no muy lejano sería la idea. El power citado pone como modalidad de funcionamiento usar un canal para frecuencias bajas y otro para frecuencias medios agudas, es viable? Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 6, 2010)

shunyata dijo:


> El power citado pone como modalidad de funcionamiento usar un canal para frecuencias bajas y otro para frecuencias medios agudas, es viable? Saludos


 
Si, si se puede, como comentan es mejor cortar antes de la amplificacion, pero si en tu situacion no se puede con un buen filtro pasivo solucionarias bastante al tema.

Con respecto al sub, podes usar tantos como puedas, yo particularmente usaria todas la cajas juntas si son del tipo convencional.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 6, 2010)

shunyata dijo:


> . . . ya compramos esa potencia y un crossover activo es una inversión mas, por eso opte por los pasivos . . .
> . . . El power citado pone como modalidad de funcionamiento usar un canal para frecuencias bajas y otro para frecuencias medios agudas . . .



Para hacer la division de frecuencias antes del amplificador, puede usar dos sencillas redes RC:



Filtro pasa bajos.
Filtro pasa altos.
 
En el calculo utilice resistencias de igual valor ohmico, entre 4.7KΩ y 10KΩ


----------



## shunyata (Dic 6, 2010)

Ok, la duda con el filtro aparece con la frecuencia de corte, uso la recomendada para el driver (12 dB / oct - 1500 Hz) para el woofer tambien, alguien me lo puede explicar por favor? Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

shunyata dijo:


> Ok, la duda con el filtro aparece con la frecuencia de corte, uso la recomendada para el driver (12 dB / oct - 1500 Hz) para el woofer tambien, alguien me lo puede explicar por favor? Saludos!


 

Generalmente se tiene en cuenta la frcuencia que puede manejar el reproductor, Selenium te brinda muy buena data en sus productos, asi que deberias aprovechar esos datos y elegir el punto donde mejor responda el driver o woofers, tambien hay que ver que no haya mucha diferencia entre las frecuencias de corte de uno y otro filtro, para asi evitar que te queden "huecos" de frecuencias que no se reproduzcan.


----------

